# Transitioning to a BARF diet



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 2 Year Old GSD, Titan. He is the PICKIEST eater known to man. Lol. But currently is doing his best on Blue Buffalo Wilderness: Duck. I was doing research and actually spoke to my new puppy's breeder about starting him on a raw food diet. I think it would be a great transition for him. I am also getting a puppy in about 6 weeks and would like to keep her on a raw diet as well. I have tried researching things and have found A LOT of information and I have no idea how or where to start. Can any one tell me or direct me to good information? How should I start with transitioning him to this diet? I'm also concerned with how pricey this could be. Any advice would be awesome!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The raw/barf forums have lots n lots of info....
Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch is a good site for learning.

Two dogs will tend to compete for food so picky eating may not be a big deal when the pup comes home.
When I transferred my 12 yr old and a two yr old rescue to raw, I went "cold turkey" to chicken leg 1/4s, a few days of runny stool(not diarrhea) is usually a given and you may see some detoxification(coat blow) after the transition. But you are feeding a good kibble, so may not see much in the way of diet change. When I transistioned my dogs, they were on grain free TOTW so it was easier on their systems, IMO.
For a young pup, I went with ground meats, chicken necks, turkey neck chunks and the wing sections for RMB's...went to the larger chix bones after a month or so. Green tripe is very important as far as I'm concerned and worth spending a bit more pound-wise due to the great balance of calcium: phosphorus for growing pups.


----------

